# liquid or dry fertilizer



## S10491112 (Apr 11, 2013)

I was thinking of using 10.34.0 mix with 28.0.0 on cereal Rye for my N instead of using 46.0.0 I think I could save some money and I have had some people tell me it really grows and for less $ and our goal here is more ton of straw less $ in it and straw bales out of field earlier.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

What rate are you putting down?


----------



## S10491112 (Apr 11, 2013)

Using 10.34.0 and mix 25 units 28.0.0 witch should equal 38.34.0 and spraying @ 100lbs per acre


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

S10491112 said:


> Using 10.34.0 and mix 25 units 28.0.0 witch should equal 38.34.0 and spraying @ 100lbs per acre


I'm confused. Something doesn't seem to compute, or I'm misunderstanding your desired N and P2O5 application rate per acre. If when you mix 25 units, you mean 25 lbs of 28 - 0 - 0 and you want to apply 100 lbs of the liquid mix, you would be using 75 lbs of 10 - 34 - 0.

......................................N...P2O5...K2O

75 lb of 10 - 34 - 0 = 7.5 - 25.5 - 0

25 lb of 28 - 0 - 0 = 7.0 - 0 - 0

100 lb material....... = 14.5 - 25.5 - 0

Do you intend to only apply 14.5 lb of N and 25.5 lb of P2O5 per acre?

If you want to apply 38 lb of N and 34 lb of P2O5 per acre, you will need to mix 100 lb of 10 - 34 - 0 with 100 lb of 28 - 0 - 0 and apply the mix at 200 lb per acre. Assuming that I misunderstood your intended application rate of nitrogen and phosphate, you might want to discuss your intended rate of application with your fertilizer dealer.


----------



## S10491112 (Apr 11, 2013)

I talked to fertilizer man I think that it's 100lbs of each witch would add out to 38.34.0

100lbs 10.34.0

100lbs 28.0.0

-----------------------

200lbs 38.34.0

It's been awhile since I figured units to lbs and I get confused easily.


----------

